# Candlewood Lake



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on candlewood located in Mt. Gilead? I searched previous threads but not much out there and they are from years past. Was looking to get some more current information if it's out there! Any info is good, mostly about crappie and bass. I know there are stripers in there now. Again any info is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dust1388 (Jun 5, 2014)

I fish out at Candlewood a few times a year. A good friend of mine has a cabin out there. I am not sure what the fish population is like, I have only targeted and caught bass, catfish, & bluegill. I will see what I can find out for you.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My parents almost bought a parcel there when it was only a hole in the ground surrounded by cornfields. I remember sitting in the back seat of the realtor's Cadillac during the sales pitch. Strange but I can count on one hand the number of times I've heard anyone mention Candlewood.


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

dust1388 said:


> I fish out at Candlewood a few times a year. A good friend of mine has a cabin out there. I am not sure what the fish population is like, I have only targeted and caught bass, catfish, & bluegill. I will see what I can find out for you.


Awesome! Would really like to know the crappie quality (population, size) and largemouth quality (population,size) or fishing habitat for both really. I know it's not a very mentioned lake so any info helps!!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Always curious how the fishing is there at the lake in Mt. Gilead park. Only driven by a few times ,and is a interesting looking area.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Caught the 2ond biggest bass in Oh out of the park many years ago.
A 5lb 15 oz. pig on a live frog on a fly rod!!!
2ond PB in Oh. I should say


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Brownfish89 said:


> Caught the 2ond biggest bass in Oh out of the park many years ago.
> A 5lb 15 oz. pig on a live frog on a fly rod!!!
> 2ond PB in Oh. I should say


Very nice. Like said only have driven by, but looks like a nice scenic lake to canoe/kayak and fish.


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Brownfish89 said:


> Caught the 2ond biggest bass in Oh out of the park many years ago.
> A 5lb 15 oz. pig on a live frog on a fly rod!!!
> 2ond PB in Oh. I should say


Well hopefully I will get some property there soon and it's a good kept secret with great fishing. Don't hear too much about it but with monsters like that there's hope


----------



## JRow86 (Nov 26, 2014)

I put a kitchen in a house there's few weeks ago and at lunch I walked down and set on the people's dock. There was several big gills around the dock then 2 huge largemouths swam by in the 5-6 lb range, wish I would of took a rod...


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

JRow86 said:


> I put a kitchen in a house there's few weeks ago and at lunch I walked down and set on the people's dock. There was several big gills around the dock then 2 huge largemouths swam by in the 5-6 lb range, wish I would of took a rod...


Now that's what I love to hear


----------

